# Jack Rabbits Anyone?



## huntarch

My boys are old enough to go out after jack rabbits and its been a while since I went out. I know that populations kind of ebb and flow from year to year. I used to go out to Stansbury Island with my buddies and there were a fair amount of rabbits out there but that was in the 90s and I spoke to a friend the other day who said they are pretty scarce there these days. I also used to go out to Cedar Fort (back when that was "way out there.") but not sure how things are there these days (may be too close to houses now). Anyway, in my opinion there is no better way to get a kid excited about hunting than to take him out and let him shoot at a few Jack rabbits. That's how my dad gave me the hunting fever and that's what I would like to do for my boys. I'm in Taylorsville so if anyone has any information on where the populations are healthy this year or plans on going in the near future and wouldn't mind some company I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## cornerfinder

lat 39.208531°
long -119.663354°

good luck


----------



## Cooky

I suggest a shooting trip with some targets that you take along. I live in an area where a lot of us hunted jacks in the past. I haven’t even seen a road kill for quite a while.

A target my kids enjoyed is a 2X4 with a groove cut down it wide enough to hold soda crackers upright. Make the boards short and set out a bunch because if you hit the board all the crackers break. Our rule was if you hit the board you had to put up all the new crackers. The crackers are much more fun than paper targets and clean up amounts to taking your boards home for next time.

Take ‘em out and have fun.


----------



## Pops2

if you do find jacks you'll need at least a 22-250 because they all get up and run at 400-500 yds out.


----------



## RBoomK

Pops2 said:


> if you do find jacks.....


They seem to have went the way of pheasants around here, which is non-existent.


----------



## Pops2

i blame the excessive number of raptors for both, but i'm sure all the nimrods popping off at 500 + yds w/ 22-250 & magnum deer/elk rifles don't help.


----------



## Loke

Pops2 said:


> i blame the excessive number of raptors for both, but i'm sure all the nimrods popping off at 500 + yds w/ 22-250 & magnum deer/elk rifles don't help.


What exactly are you blaming them for?


----------



## Critter

Pops2 said:


> i blame the excessive number of raptors for both, but i'm sure all the nimrods popping off at 500 + yds w/ 22-250 & magnum deer/elk rifles don't help.


Actually where you live in Eagle Mountain used to be one of my favorite spots for jack rabbits back when I was a kid. We used to shoot them all day long and then when we got tired of the jack rabbits we started on the coyotes and never had a problem finding them. Not to mention the rattle snakes.

Also one of my favoite rifles for jack rabbit hunting was a 30-06. After the rabbits quit running after the shotgunners and the ones packing the .22's got finished shooting at them the rabbits would stop within range of that old 06


----------



## Bax*

I am assuming that there are a number of factors affecting the populations of jack rabbits. But the primary points that I would personally subscribe to are population growth of people, and the 7 year cycle idea.

When I was younger, Saratoga Springs and surrounding areas were prime rabbit country, and as population increased, so did hunting pressure, until most jacks were wiped out of the area. It really seems that way in any direction 2 hours from SLC. I know where to find a couple pockets of bunnies out that way, but nothing too impressive.

I have a "secret" spot down South that has been a great producer up until about 2 years ago, and so I am assuming that the cycle is at the low point right now in that area. And Chaser and I found another spot down South that we had a hoot shooting in, so I know they are out there. You just have to be willing to take a drive and get out of the vehicle to take a walk.


----------



## huntarch

Yeah, I was afraid of that. Its really a shame that things have changed so much over the past few years. I can remember driving out west of Lehi and walking through the brush with my friends and having them scurry out from beneath the bushes right and left. Nobody really cares too much about the jack rabbits so there's not much hope of conservation for them. I know there are still places in the state that are crawling with them just not around here. Oh well, I may still take the boys down south for a day. I am heading to St. George in a few weeks. If anyone wants to PM me with a few tips that would be great.


----------



## Pops2

Loke said:


> Pops2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i blame the excessive number of raptors for both, but i'm sure all the nimrods popping off at 500 + yds w/ 22-250 & magnum deer/elk rifles don't help.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you blaming them for?
Click to expand...

people popped jacks hard for a long time & they never completely disappeared like they have now. it's only been since raptor populations have skyrocketed that they have disappeared completely from some areas. they just can't handle two sets of extremely effective predators (a lot of people w/ centerfire rifles & raptors). in places lacking one or the other they survive okay. i don't want to eradicate raptor but i would like to see the states take over management & be able to issue depredation permits to folks other than airports & commercial bird hatcheries. but i would also like to see some moderate regulation of jacks as a game animal, like closing the season from mating to kindling.


----------



## 801hunter

I know its a long drive but it was always worth it when we went out, out near vernal/ roosevlt area has a large number of jacks and cottons, i've even seen some out near 9 mile pass on the way to toole i've seen some out there when i use to go four wheeling.


----------



## Fishrmn

Back in the day of DDT, the birds of prey were pushed to near extinction. The birds would lay eggs, and the eggs would break. Without birds of prey, or raptors, to control their numbers the rabbits would overpopulate and go through the 7 year cycles that we all hear about. Once DDT was outlawed, and the birds of prey rebounded, the rabbit populations have been much more stable, and low. Back in the day, it was nothing to kill nearly a hundred rabbits a week in some areas. Week after week after week. Now those same areas have few if any jacks.

Fishrmn


----------



## Loke

It took you a week to kill 100 jacks? We would do that nearly everytime that we went out. And that was just about every day during 5th and 6th period. The places that we went are now covered by subdivisions.


----------



## Fishrmn

Nah, it just took me a week to get back to the hunt.  :mrgreen: We wanted to go to Mud Lake Idaho when they were having the bunny bashes, but we weren't willing to pay $75 for a small game license just to shoot jacks. Looking back, it would have been worth it. 

I actually dislike the shotgunners more than I dislike high power rifles.

Fishrmn


----------



## Loke

shotguns are for birds. And there is no better practice for big game hunting than jackrabbits running, the farther the better. It got to the point that any rabbit with in 300 yards was considered unsporting. Just way too close.


----------



## holman927

I agree with Pops2. I wouldnt mind seeing a season for Jack Rabbit hunting. Ive gone out to many times latley and hike 10+miles just to see 1 or 2 Jacks that run at 200+yards.
As far as a location, I don't know of any closer than a 2 hour drive that is going to be worth your time. Last time I was just south of Wendover I saw quit a few.


----------



## redleg

The population is growing now. In a few years it will be as good as your memories. Then after about 2 great years they will all disappear again. Then we will be waiting for the population to grow again.
I have seen the cycle several times.


----------



## Fishrmn

redleg said:


> The population is growing now. In a few years it will be as good as your memories. Then after about 2 great years they will all disappear again. Then we will be waiting for the population to grow again.
> I have seen the cycle several times.


Ain't never gonna happen again. Not like the late 70s. That was the anomaly, not the norm.

Fishrmn


----------



## pheaz

pm sent


----------



## Flyfishn247

Loke said:


> shotguns are for birds. And there is no better practice for big game hunting than jackrabbits running, the farther the better. It got to the point that any rabbit with in 300 yards was considered unsporting. Just way too close.


Yep, we don't allow shotguns in our hunting party. Lately we have resorted to handguns or a bow. I do carry the 22/.250 on the off chance of spotting a yote.


----------



## swbuckmaster

why do you have to kill them. why dont you just pierce there ears by shooting a hole in their ear. lol 

I have never seen so many hawks as I have seen out by Saratoga. I counted over a hundred in one field about 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> shotguns are for birds. And there is no better practice for big game hunting than jackrabbits running, the farther the better. It got to the point that any rabbit with in 300 yards was considered unsporting. Just way too close.


I'm glad that someone else feels this way. Its so much more fun to use a rifle anyways!


----------



## Speedbump

Blasting rabbits on the run is as much fun as hitting them sniper style. I love using my scatter gun on rabbits. It is good practice for tracking moving targets.


----------



## bullsnot

Pops2 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pops2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they just can't handle two sets of extremely effective predators (a lot of people w/ centerfire rifles & raptors).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

People shooting rabbits with centerfire rifles happens but it's never been widespread or mainstream enough to significantly impact rabbit populations. It's not even that successful of a method unless the area is littered with them.

Sometimes guys we just have to understand nature has booms and busts. We don't control as much as we think we do and if we want to blame "us" for anything then we need to take a hard look at where/how much land we develop and how many roads we make.

I would bet the farm that hunting rabbits with centerfire rifles is NOT a significant factor in population numbers.


----------



## redleg

In the old days of rabit drives, the rabbit population was never affected enough to stop them from overpopulating in the traditional cycle. It just slowed the cycle down a little.


----------

